# 1870's wood block and convex planes??



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

just scored these yesterday. my collection has been growing as has my skill using the iron planes. i did sell the No 8c and i regret doing that. but, i'll likely come across more of them. i did add two No 5's two weeks ago. 

any way, one of these planes is convex, two have cutter marked sandusky tools, one is illegible and another is marked union tool. the two in the first photo have been beautifully restored to working condition and are lovely. the other two would need some work but i don't intend to use these. 

any info as to what they were used for would be greatly appreciated.


----------

